# To take something for granted



## thejazzman

Olá. Alguém poderia oferecer algumas maneiras de dizer "to take something for granted" em português e também para "Don't take that for granted."? 

Obrigado.


----------



## Archimec

Eu diria:
 ter alguma coisa/alguém como certo/garantido
 "Não contes com isso como certo/garantido"


----------



## guihenning

Desprezar/ não dar valor sao boas alternativas. Mas um pouco mais de contexto nos ajudaria.  
"You took my love for granted" 
"Você desprezou o meu amor"- "você não deu valor no meu amor"


----------



## machadinho

No sentido lógico ou argumentativo é não pressuponha que


----------



## Nino83

Não se usa essa expressão: "não dê por certo/não dê isso por certo"?


----------



## guihenning

Até já ouvi algo parecido com isso, Nino. Porém, todas as vezes que me deparei com esse idioma o sentido ficava meio longe da tradução literal. Até por isso tomei como exemplo a letra de Madonna "You took my love for granted. Why? Oh why? The show is over say goodbye."


----------



## Archimec

Interpreto a letra da Madonna como dizendo "Contavas com o meu amor sem condições".


----------



## xiskxisk

Boas,

A tradução directa é:
To take something for granted - ter algo como garantido.
Don't take that for granted - não tenhas isso como garantido.

Há outras traduções que também se podem aplicar a certos contextos como:
Não te fies nisso.


----------



## machadinho

xiskxisk said:


> A tradução directa é:
> To take something for granted - ter algo como garantido.
> Don't take that for granted - não tenhas isso como garantido.


xiskxisk, ninguém diz isso.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> xiskxisk, ninguém diz isso.



Na verdade, em Portugal diz-se. Há outras variantes possíveis, mas '_tomar/ter/dar como garantido/certo_' não é nada invulgar.


----------



## Tony100000

Até me arrisco a dizer que "tomar algo como garantido" é a forma mais comum por cá.


----------



## machadinho

Sério? Porque soa tradução preguiçosa. Será que vocês não estão confundindo com "dar por certo", não?


----------



## guihenning

Aqui no Brasil como não há um ditado parecido ou que soe tão literal quanto o original (pelo menos que eu saiba), sempre traduzem como "desprezar/não dar valor". Sentidos esses que também aparecem no Urban Dictionary ou no The Free Dictionary

take for granted *1. Consider as true or real, anticipate correctly, as in I took it for granted that they'd offer to pay for their share but I waswrong. [c. 1600]*
*2. Underestimate the value of, become used to, as in The editors felt that the publisher was taking them for granted.
*


----------



## Tony100000

machadinho said:


> Sério? Porque soa tradução preguiçosa. Será que vocês não estão confundindo com "dar por certo", não?


"Dar como certo", como dizemos, é outra possibilidade, como o Carfer mencionou. Mas, na realidade, raramente ouço essa forma. E não acho que seja uma tradução preguiçosa. Na minha opinião, uma tradução preguiçosa é aquela que, traduzida à letra, não faz muito sentido ou não actua como algo que dê robustez ao texto. Isto é provavelmente o que pensa. Aliás, aos meus ouvidos, "tomar como garantido" até soa mais poético.


----------



## J. Bailica

Não me parece, de fato, haver  uma expressão equivalente para todas as situações; muitas vezes transmitimos a mesma ideia de formas completamente diferentes (por exemplo: _não penses que terás sempre (à disposição)...). 
_Em todo o caso, acrescento esta (parecida com outras): _dar como/ por adquirido._


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Sério? Porque soa tradução preguiçosa. Será que vocês não estão confundindo com "dar por certo", não?



Mas _'dar por certo_' pode ser, pelo menos no nosso português, sinónimo de '_dar por garantido_'. Porque há-de ser uma tradução preguiçosa? '_Certo_' pode significar '_exacto_', '_correcto'_ , _'verdadeiro_', '_justo_' mas também _'seguro', 'garantido', _ou seja,algo que pressupomos vir a ter ou obter_ (_se eu estiver convencido de que vou receber uma quantia posso dizer que_ 'tomo/dou/tenho o dinheiro por/como garantido' _ou_ 'tomo/dou/tenho o dinheiro por/como certo'__). _Onde está a diferença?


----------



## guihenning

Aqui se diz assim também, especialmente quando nos referimos ao meio jurídico.
«_O juiz já deu a causa como garantida/ganha_»


----------



## xiskxisk

machadinho said:


> xiskxisk, ninguém diz isso.



Diz-se. Só não acho que seja tão comum como em inglês é comum a expressão "take for granted".

Acho que em muitos contextos vamos usar as mais variadas frases, que traduzidas para inglês poderiam ser "take for granted".


----------

